# dudas sobre 74191 y 74151



## jorgeangeles (Jun 21, 2006)

Hola, hola

Alguien me puede ayudar con información del 74LS191 (diagramas, conexiones, pines, etc)

Y si no es mucha molestia    Necesito hacer untransmisor serial usando como fuente de datos una fuente binaria, la fuente binaria, ya la tengo automatizada con un 555, se que se necesita un convertidor de paralelo a serie 74LS151 y un control de sincronia, el problema esta un como hacer el control de sincronia, ojala un alma caritativa, quiera compartir sus conosimientos con este pobre estudiante novato

Gracias y nos vemos luego


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 21, 2006)

jorgeangeles dijo:
			
		

> Hola, hola
> 
> Alguien me puede ayudar con información del 74LS191 (diagramas, conexiones, pines, etc)
> 
> ...



Hola la información de ese integrado esta aquí http://alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=741

No entiendo que e slo que le hace falta, para transmitir en serie
Ya tiene el convertidor paralelo/serie

La sincronía se logra simplement eusando el mismo pulso de reloj para todos los componentes? o hará una transmisión inalámbrica?

Saludos


----------



## jorgeangeles (Jul 6, 2006)

Gracias por tu ayuda

No habia podido, agradecerte, porque he andado un poco ocupado,     me fue de mucha ayuda el link que me diste    y no, la transmisión no es inalambrica, tenias razon no nesecitaba nada mas que el 151, se nota la novates, bueno pero mi problema ya esta resuelto, gracias nuevamente    

Y recuerden....


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 6, 2006)

jorgeangeles dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por tu ayuda
> 
> No habia podido, agradecerte, porque he andado un poco ocupado,     me fue de mucha ayuda el link que me diste    y no, la transmisión no es inalambrica, tenias razon no nesecitaba nada mas que el 151, se nota la novates, bueno pero mi problema ya esta resuelto, gracias nuevamente
> 
> Y recuerden....



No hay de que, para eso estamos.

Saludos


----------

